# Service Engine Soon Check Code P0105



## alan35 (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi,

I have a 1997 Nissan Sentra that has had the Service Engine Light on for about 20,000 miles already. The code is P0105 which calls out the Absolute Pressure Sensor. My problem is now that New York won't pass any vehicles with the Service Engine Soon light on. Does anyone know of any after market place that I can get a hold of one of these sensors. This vehicle is part of the California Emissions Standards.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you should try in the sentra forums. this the altima (2nd gen) forum.


----------



## extech (Mar 17, 2004)

alan35 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 1997 Nissan Sentra that has had the Service Engine Light on for about 20,000 miles already. The code is P0105 which calls out the Absolute Pressure Sensor. My problem is now that New York won't pass any vehicles with the Service Engine Soon light on. Does anyone know of any after market place that I can get a hold of one of these sensors. This vehicle is part of the California Emissions Standards.
> 
> ...


I assume it what we called a map sensor (manifold absolute pressure).
always before buying new sensors, double check the electrical connector
and make sure that it is making good contact, ususally unplug, check connectors and plug back in . also with engine running take the small vacume line off and check to see if there is vacume on the line.
also sometimes certain sensors, expecially calif. emissions are not available thru after market, maybe you could try an online source, butmy suggestion would be a dealer. Oh another idea, I quit wrenching in 95 and all of that type of sensor that had a problem made the engine run bad.


----------



## fyrstrtr05 (Oct 6, 2005)

*check engine*

hey guys i have a check engine light on for a while on. how do i find out what sensor is goin off? how do i get the codes?


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

fyrstrtr05 said:


> hey guys i have a check engine light on for a while on. how do i find out what sensor is goin off? how do i get the codes?


Depends on the car - what do you have ??


----------



## fyrstrtr05 (Oct 6, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> Depends on the car - what do you have ??


I have a 2001 altima


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

fyrstrtr05 said:


> I have a 2001 altima


Easy - you can either buy an ODB II analyzer for about $100 and hook it up under the left side dash OR you can take it down to Autozone and they will hook it up to an analyzer for free. Either way it is a very simple process to get the codes.

Gene


----------



## Godzilla1 (Nov 7, 2005)

alan35 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 1997 Nissan Sentra that has had the Service Engine Light on for about 20,000 miles already. The code is P0105 which calls out the Absolute Pressure Sensor. My problem is now that New York won't pass any vehicles with the Service Engine Soon light on. Does anyone know of any after market place that I can get a hold of one of these sensors. This vehicle is part of the California Emissions Standards.
> 
> ...


Alan - Had a similar problem on my 98 altima. Found out that the vacuum hoses were mistakenly switched.


----------

